# Can I use a PC in target disk mode?



## twister (Dec 13, 2007)

I know that you can hook two Mac's up via Firewire and use one as the main machine and the other then acts as an external hard drive.

Now, we have a PC (running XP) that's freaking out, is there any way to set it up so that I can use the PC hard drive like an external hard drive? 

I know target disk mode is an Apple only thing, but is there anything similar for PCs?


----------



## nixgeek (Dec 13, 2007)

Some PC BIOSes might have support for it, but I haven't seen anything on any brand name PCs yet.


----------



## Randy Singer (Dec 13, 2007)

You can share files across a network between a Mac and a PC, and you can use FTP.

But if you want something that is about as easy as Target Disk Mode is between two Macs, check out:

SmartLink
http://www.iogear.com/main.php?loc=product&Item=GUN161


----------



## twister (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for the help all.


----------



## pds (Dec 26, 2007)

That iogear thing is USB 1 and officially only supports OS 8 and 9. Maybe they have an updated site? 

Laplink has USB 2 cables, but doesn't specifically say it supports OS X. 

Theoretically you can set up an ip over firewire network. The drivers are built into OS X but you'll need ARP 1394 for the pc (and a firewire port)


----------



## Randy Singer (Dec 2, 2008)

Targus High-Speed File Transfer Cable ($40)
http://www.targus.com/us/product_details.asp?sku=ACC96US


----------

